

How can we write better software? – Interview series, part 2 with Brian Warner - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/08/how-can-we-write-better-software-interview-series-part-2-with-brian-warner/

======
_nato_
I found it interesting. Some overlap and some other ideas on the challenges
are here, too: [http://joearms.github.io/2014/02/07/why-programming-is-
diffi...](http://joearms.github.io/2014/02/07/why-programming-is-
difficult.html)

